# Going for a trip to Kerala. Anything special to buy?



## phreak0ut (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Keralites 
I'm going down to Kerala with a HUGE gang of friends from college. God knows where we will be once we get to our jobs, so we thought why not take a trip to God's own country  It will be a package tour and will be covering 8 places. The usual tourist spots like Munnar, Thekkadi, etc. Will be making it Guruvayur as well. I was wondering is there anything which we would specially look out for, like things to shop, food(especially food  ) I'm a non-veggie 

If possible I just might get to meet you Digitians  So, what say? Pour in your views


----------



## 2kewl (Oct 10, 2008)

Chakka Chips, Chakarravatti, Halwa, Banana Chips are somethings you shouldn't miss buying.


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 10, 2008)

Well.. may be malabar biriyani .... the vegetarian sadhya from a nice hotel....with lots of side dishes...ofcourse if u can....the best things are

1. kallu.. a nice alcholic drink from cocunut tree or palm
2. kappa
3. Fish curry.
4. Beef fry..

oh well just go to a good "kallu shaap" .. the local bar... i didnt mean the toddy..that like pesticide..heeh...


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 10, 2008)

@2kewl and madjeri-Thanks a lot for the suggestion. Banana chips and halwa are a must. I'll definitely buy 'em. Can I please know what this chakarravatti is? Malabar biryani and fish curry are also the thing which I would be trying. I don't eat beef though  This, kallu drink. Is it available everywhere? Is it strong and I hope there are no fake liquor available.


----------



## din (Oct 10, 2008)

Any plans to visit Cochin ? If so, please let me know. Finalized the dates ?

Chakkavaratti is a very sweet dish made from jackfruits.

Kallu - yes, available almost everywhere. If there are anyone form Kerala in your gang or you have friend over here, they will know where you will get 'Pure Kallu'

From google

Chakkavaratti - Link 1

Chakkavaratti - Link 2


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 10, 2008)

Ah! The great Din uncle posts!!  Yes, we will be visiting Cochin. The dates are finalized. We will leave Bangalore on 13th afternoon and return on 18th morning. There are no Keralites in this trip  In case we get time in Kerala and if any of my friends are ready to tag along, you coming Din uncle for a drink? 

EDIT: Thanks so much for the links. I'm drooling already!!  I'm definitely buying this chakarravatti.


----------



## confused (Oct 10, 2008)

BTW - kallu is pronounced as kazhu


----------



## 2kewl (Oct 10, 2008)

Also, Try to have some chakka payasam (also called Chakka Pradaman) if you get a chance.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 10, 2008)

@confused

kallu is not pronounced as kazhu.....its "kallu" itself. 

@phreak0ut

hav a nice time visiting our land  , and don't miss out chakkra payasam and chakkravaratti


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 10, 2008)

Those banana chips and that jackfruit peel chips. Dunno what they're called, but they taste awesome. There is a family of keralites who run a chain of supermarkets here in Chennai, and I get their products, really delicious. They tasted better when I had them in Kerala tho


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 10, 2008)

I was in Kerala in 2002 from college tour ..Awesome places Munnar and Cochin but Trivendrum is not so clean as Cochin..I liked Payasam there very much ..Try that ..Its a sweet dish ...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 10, 2008)

@phreak0ut

if u get a chance then visit "Kumarakam lakes" in Kottayam (abt 100km from Cochin, my home town too  ) it is one of the most visited places in kerala by Europeans.


----------



## windchimes (Oct 11, 2008)

A trip in house boat through Vembanad Lake would be great. ie Kumarakom is a must visit.

Another chaep option is there is boat service from Kottayam to Alappuzha which local people use. For a not so high ticket charge you can have almsot 1+ hrs boat trip through
this lake. But these boats dont provide any kind of luxury.

As mentioned above try Chakkavaratii. "Chakka" means Jackfruit. You can also
try Chakka chips and Banana chips.

If you are visiting Calicut buy Halwa from there..Calicut Halwa is world famous
and so is the Chicken Biriyani from Sagar Hotel . I am not a non veggie but I can see 
non veggie's going berserk when mentioned on above Biriyani.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 11, 2008)

Coconut oil


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 11, 2008)

Omana Kutti


----------



## 2kewl (Oct 11, 2008)

One more...Puttu


----------



## windchimes (Oct 11, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Omana Kutti



Beware... Non Malayalees .. Omana Kutti is not a food or snack item..but just
seems to be an item..you can interpret.



2kewl said:


> One more...Puttu



YES PUTTU + KADALA...

You wont get in big hotels.. So good luck..Try this. It is very very tasty.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 11, 2008)

@windchimes

"chakka" means jackfruit, but "chakkravaratti" is not made from jackfruit....its made from banana chips and sugar cane extracts.


----------



## windchimes (Oct 11, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> @windchimes
> 
> "chakka" means jackfruit, but "chakkravaratti" is not made from jackfruit....its made from banana chips and sugar cane extracts.



I think you got it wrong .I am a malayali too. Chakka varrati is made using 
jackfruit and jaggery (which is made from sugarcane). And what is bananachips
doing there..??


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the input, guys!  I'll try my best to get most of the things as possible. I like puttu. Mom prepares that quite well at home, so I'll give it a miss  BTW, what is this Omana Kutti? I don't want go around asking for something which is not to be asked and get bashed there


----------



## dudesharad (Oct 11, 2008)

Try payasam dude.it rocks...
i presently in CUSAT cochin...
try to visit aithrapallil falls...
nice falls and the route is fantaboulous.....
Munnar is colder than Cochin.....
actually Cochin is damn hot and humid...
Enjoy!!!!!

In Onam U Cud Hv Seen The Nehru Race But Neways......nice Place To Visit


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 11, 2008)

> Omana Kutti


Lol, if youre really good, you can grab one for free, and bring it home!


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 11, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Lol, if youre really good, you can grab one for free, and bring it home!



What *IS* this Omana Kutti?


----------



## windchimes (Oct 11, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> What *IS* this Omana Kutti?



Areyyy tubelight...It is just a female name...


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 11, 2008)

windchimes said:


> Areyyy tubelight...It is just a female name... *www.customizeyourmsn.com/inc/getsmile/yourmsn_com_4490.gif



 I've never heard a name like that  I'll try to get a chick's number


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 12, 2008)

any plan to visit chalakudy..??


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 12, 2008)

@rosemolr-I guess we are not visiting that place. Is it close to any of the famous tourist spots?


----------



## windchimes (Oct 12, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> @rosemolr-I guess we are not visiting that place. Is it close to any of the famous tourist spots?



Chalakkudy is in between trichur and cochin. 2 water theme parks and 2 water falls.
(eg: remember the water fall in Guru, Jiya Jhale song etc)
And thekkady would be worth a trip..


----------



## iinfi (Oct 12, 2008)

always remember to greet people with "Hi patti..."
he he he


----------



## windchimes (Oct 12, 2008)

iinfi said:


> always remember to greet people with "Hi patti..."
> he he he



phreakout..never do that... _ Am i the only caring person here ??_


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 12, 2008)

iinfi said:


> always remember to greet people with "Hi patti..."
> he he he



I know what it means  I'm armed with a "Learn Malayalam in 30 days book" so, I'll try to use it to the max extent 



windchimes said:


> phreakout..never do that... _ Am i the only caring person here ??_



Yeah, I won't do it. Thanks for the advice


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 13, 2008)

> I'm armed with a "Learn Malayalam in 30 days book" so, I'll try to use it to the max extent



I got a book, "Learn Telugu in 30 days" around three years ago for my birthday, my family was hinting me to start learning what is supposedly my "Mother Tongue" but disregarded as "Mother's Tongue"

That said, the book lies somewhere in my bookshelf. *somewhere*


----------



## 2kewl (Oct 13, 2008)

> what is supposedly my "Mother Tongue" but disregarded as "Mother's Tongue"



haha! Well said


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi guys! I'm back! What an amazing trip it was!! The trip was not really well organised, but we sure did have a blast. Here are some pics from the trip.

1)Late evening pic while going to Munnar
*img233.imageshack.us/img233/1509/dscn1278fm2.th.jpg*img233.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

2)Early morning pic of the estates in Munnar
*img233.imageshack.us/img233/1714/dscn1345sg5.th.jpg*img233.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

3)The lush green tea estates, Munnar
*img371.imageshack.us/img371/8180/dscn1353ct3.th.jpg*img371.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

4)On the hills of Munnar
*img371.imageshack.us/img371/2857/dscn1399rw9.th.jpg*img371.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

5)Backwaters of Alappey
*img371.imageshack.us/img371/4087/dscn1542zx2.th.jpg*img371.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

6)Small forest area on backwaters of Alappey
[img=*img371.imageshack.us/img371/5460/dscn1568nk3.th.jpg][img=*img371.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif]

I can't post the pics of the beach 

BTW, can anyone recommend me a good photo sharing site which offers privacy and lot of space to store photos for free?


----------

